# Ball Pythons > BP Morphs & Genetics > Is This A Morph? / What Morph Is This? >  New BP looks different than my normals is she?

## Fila

http://www.flickr.com/photos/filas-pictures/
I got this girl today, 554g, being kept on sand in a house with no tank heat. She has scars all over her, her tail looks terrible, no obvious mites, no throating or gapping, a little thin, very active. Can't wait to get her healthy but she does not look like my normals. some say she is just a normal, some say not. Thought I would bring her pictures here for more opinions. Pics were taken in natural sun except for the ones in the weighing bowl, they were with a flash. It was almost 80f here today and very nice  :Smile:  for picture taking, except that she would not hold still. Any opinions are greatly appreciated  :Smile:  The former owners got her from someone who got her from someone and didnt even want her  :Sad:  and knew nothing about care or anything else. They kept another one, a male, and I am hoping to get him soon as well. They say he is aggressive, cant imagine why....
*Fila*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/filas-pictures/

----------


## The Serpent Merchant

I can't see the picture

----------

Fila (02-06-2012)

----------


## Fila

> I can't see the picture


I added the flickr addy but it did not take. Any idea how to attach a picture. I am not very good with this stuff.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/filas-pictures/

If anyone can post these pictures better please do/share/whatever  :Smile: 

*Fila*

----------


## RobNJ

Paste the IMG code

----------

Fila (02-06-2012)

----------


## Fila



----------


## The Serpent Merchant

Use the link code, and past it into the "add picture tool" (the picture icon above the text entry box)

----------

Fila (02-06-2012)

----------


## The Serpent Merchant

Fixed it for you

http://www.flickr.com/photos/filas-pictures/

----------

Fila (02-06-2012)

----------


## The Serpent Merchant

I'd say that it probably is just a light normal, but it might be a fire

----------

Fila (02-06-2012)

----------


## Fila

> Use the link code, and past it into the "add picture tool" (the picture icon above the text entry box)


Thanks to both of you trying to help !!!!

----------


## Anatopism

She is certainly a gorgeous girl. Abbherant patterns and very light, but statistically probably a normal. Hopefully you can give her all the extra tlc she is going to need after her previous home  :Smile:

----------

Fila (02-06-2012)

----------


## python_addict

I dont think its a fire it may just be a really really light colored normal theres not typical head markings of a fire it also has a normal belly

----------

Fila (02-06-2012)

----------


## snakesRkewl

Almost masculine, are you sure its a she?

----------

Fila (02-06-2012)

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

Very pretty snake--once she's recovered, her color may change, she is in pretty rough shape.  She's got great color, and could pass for a fire, but probably isn't.

----------

Fila (02-06-2012)

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

Give her couple sheds to Clear up and then will be more easy to say... 
BP's can change colors.. during lifetime... my YB have dark phase and lighter sheds.. enviroment can affect collor a bit... I definatelly put her firefly in the future.. 
If She stays light like that Pastels and fires coming out of that pairing gonna be awesome.. and if You'll hit bel that means she is fire...

----------

Fila (02-06-2012)

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

You may want to put some neosporin on that tail, and such, and keep a close eye on it--any sign of infection, and you'll want to get her to a vet.

----------

Fila (02-06-2012)

----------


## SilverDemon

I agree, even if she isn't a morph, she'll throw some GORGEOUS fires and pastels.

----------

Fila (02-06-2012)

----------


## Fila

> I agree, even if she isn't a morph, she'll throw some GORGEOUS fires and pastels.


You guys are so nice and helpful. I am an old Herper, really just a rescue person but have become unable to work due to a horse accident so I am thinking about breeding a few BPs and corn snakes to fund my rescue habit  :Smile:  I saw this girl on craigslist for way to much money, got better pictures of her (on sand,) asked for a better but still too much price and got her out of there. The guy has another one, a 'mean' one he might let me have I am sure in as bad of shape as she is. The mean one is supposed to be the male. I do not know the sex for sure, didnt really matter just wanted to help it. Paid $150 for her, hubby said she is my valentines and anniversary present, the 30L cracked tank full of play sand with a wood lid and no heat. Why she is alive boggles my mind. I will have her sexed when she is better, hubby works at the local Zoo  :Smile:  and I am also vision impaired so quit trying to sex the snakes anymore. I worked at a vet clinic as a tech until the horse crushed my leg so have access to whatever meds she needs. I will definitely take the advice from people here when it comes time to find a mate for him/her. Is the general consensus that she would best be paired with a fire or firebelly? Would either prove that she might be a fire? Again, the tireless help from complete strangers never ceases to amaze me  :Smile: 

*Fila*

----------


## Fila

Does Bel mean Black eyed leucystic??? If it does I have goosebumps  :Smile:   :Smile:  I think I will take her and have her sexed the next warm day in that case and then start now looking for the best opposite, a Firefly you say might prove her out? 
*Fila*




> Give her couple sheds to Clear up and then will be more easy to say... 
> BP's can change colors.. during lifetime... my YB have dark phase and lighter sheds.. enviroment can affect collor a bit... I definatelly put her firefly in the future.. 
> If She stays light like that Pastels and fires coming out of that pairing gonna be awesome.. and if You'll hit bel that means she is fire...

----------


## Fila

> Almost masculine, are you sure its a she?


Not sure at all, but will try to find out soon. The only thing I know for sure is that she is chewed up, beat up and hungry  :Smile:  and I am bit hard by the BP bug. 

*Fila*

----------


## The Serpent Merchant

> Does Bel mean Black eyed leucystic??? If it does I have goosebumps   I think I will take her and have her sexed the next warm day in that case and then start now looking for the best opposite, a Firefly you say might prove her out? 
> *Fila*


BEL can stand for Black eyed leucistic (super fire ball python) or Blue eyed leucistic (super mojave, super lesser, super butter) in this case it is a black eyed leucistic.

To prove her out you can use a fire, or firefly depending on your price range (a fire costs about $150 and an Firefly costs $500 +

This is what a firefly looks like:

----------

Fila (02-06-2012)

----------


## Reznor

Can't say for sure if she's a normal or not, but she certainly is beautiful!! She'd be welcome at my house any time. ;D
I'm glad to hear that she has a good home now - thanks so much for saving her. <3 Hopefully you can grab the male, too - sounds like the so-called owners were horrible to the poor critters.  :Sad:  Best of luck, and hopefully you can determine what she is!  :Very Happy:

----------

Fila (02-06-2012)

----------


## Fila

Just an update. I believe this one is actually a he, best I can tell. I have probes on the way to be more certain. I named him Rocky, from the creature from Rocky Horror Picture show  :Smile: 
Most of the smudges are old scars, like the ones on the yellow spots on his tail, those black smudges are all scars. He is a picture after his first shed. Still dont think he is normal. I am actively looking for a fire female for next year  :Smile: 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/filas-p...7629480170705/

*Fila*

----------

